# Toujours est-il



## Estephany R.

Tengo que hacer esta traducción y no comprendo el significado de toujours en el contexto, imagino que puede ser toda vez..

Toujours est-il que le groupe informatique a retardé, à trois reprises, la publication de ses résultats du deuxième trimestre 2006.
 
Yo traduzco así:  Toda vez que el grupo informático demoró, en tres ocasiones, la publicación de sus resultados del segundo trimestre del 2006.
 
Por favor corríjanme. gracias.   Step.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *C.  *_Toujours est-il que_. [Sert à introduire un fait ou un jugement que l'on pose comme indéfiniment vérifié, en oppos. à d'autres faits ou jugements qui viennent d'être présentés]


Mi traducción:
En todo caso, lo cierto es que...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Además de lo que propone *Marcos*, también se podría traducir por: *El caso es que...*


----------



## Estephany R.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, ahora me queda más claro.

Exitos,  Step


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Hola amigos,
no entiendo la expresión "toujours est-il que".
Os pongo la frase completa. (Contexto: un niño al que sacan a la pizarra y no ha sabido hacer sus ejercicios) "Toujours est-il qu'après avoir démontré surtout l'étendue de son ignorance, Samuel se rasit avec un D en poche"
Hilo dividido
Martine (Mod...)
 
¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## totor

*El caso es que*…, Vanesa.


----------



## gvergara

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Salut:

¿Cómo traducirían Uds. esta expresión? Es mi talón de Aquiles, nunca he podido encontrarle una traducción decente. GraciaS, adióshhh 

_Personne ne voulait y croire, *toujours est-il que* c'est arrivé._

GonzalO


----------



## josepbadalona

Diría : "el caso es que"  ¿Te parece?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra posibilidad:
lo cierto es que..


----------



## gvergara

Ambas me parecen. Las anotaré al tiro de forma que no se me vuelvan a olvidar . Muchas gracias amigas, adióshhh

GonzalO


----------



## grandluc

Pero lo cierto es que
- J'ignore pourquoi elle a refusé, toujours est il que le projet tombe à l'eau.
- _Desconozco porque se negó, pero lo cierto es que el proyecto fracasó.
_(Larousse 2007)


----------



## SaraMaskk

*nueva pregunta
Hilo unido
Por favor consultar antes en el diccionario la lista de los hilos anteriores*​
Hola todos. ¿Puede alguien decirme qué sentido tiene "toujours" en el siguiente contexto?

Toujours est-it qu'il ne faut guère de temps après "L'Orient des Provencaux" pour que soit crée une Direction des Musées.

Merci


----------



## SaraMaskk

Muchas gracias y disculpa, se me pasó, no lo vi


----------



## Loredon

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​ 

¡Hola a todos!

Echando una traducción, necesito conocer el equivalente de:
<<toujours est-il >>

Aquí mi intento: 
"¿como siempre sea"? ¿Podría ser?

Gracias de antemano por su aportación.

Cordialmente.

Loredon


----------



## esteban

Bonjour Loredon,

Tu as le choix entre plusieurs solutions comme “sin embargo“, “pero“, “ahora bien“, “no obstante“, “pese a ello“, etc. 

Saludos
esteban


----------



## jprr

Hola:
Concuerdo con esteban. Depende del contexto, igual puede ser sencillamente "lo que sea"...


----------



## hual

Hola Loredon

Otra de las tantas posibilidades de equivalencia puede ser: _no deja de ser que..._


----------



## Loredon

¡Muchas gracias a vosotros por sus aclaraciones!
¿Y que pensáis de mi intento?
Cordialmente.
Loredon


----------



## hual

Loredon said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a vosotros por sus aclaraciones!
> ¿Y que pensáis de mi intento?
> Cordialmente.
> Loredon


 
Te confieso que no conozco la espresión _como siempre sea_.


----------



## Loredon

Gracias Hual:
Era simplemente mi modesto intento. :+)
J'ai éssayé de traduire par moi-même....l'éssai n'était pas bien concluant d'après ce que je vois!:+)
Cordialmente.
Loredon


----------



## caral

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Piensen en comprobar en nuestros diccionarios si hay hilos anteriores sobre la misma pregunta. Si los hay, no abran hilos nuevos.​
Hola

Me podrias ayudar con la traducción de la expresión "toujours est-il que...".  el contexto completo de la frase es el siguiente: Toujours est-il que lorsqu'on a récuperé l'enfant, il est progressivement sorti de son mutisme.  Gracias et chau

Carlos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"El caso es que..."
****


----------



## Rodresco

Estoy traduciendo un capítulo de un libro de filosofía contemporánea (publicado en 1992), para un círculo universitario de lectura del cual hago parte. De vez en cuando encuentro expresiones que me causan dificultad, y ésta es una de ellas. El autor usa frases muy largas, y comienza una con esta expresión. Está refiriéndose a las consecuencias del dualismo cartesiano ( entre pensamiento y afectividad) en el Husserl de las _Investigaciones Lógicas_, y entonces dice:Toujours est-il qu'en ce point, les choses auraient pu se retourner, puisque l'affectivité, classiquement marquée du côté de la passivité,  aurait pû se retrouver du côté de, ou tout au moins "colorer" la sphère hylétique passive-receptive de la conscience, et rencontrer, au plus près, la pensée censée l'animer ou la former dans la constitution du rapport intentionnel à l'objet.​He puesto la frase entera. Como se ve, a pesar de la forma est-il, no es una pregunta; es más como una frase tentativa, hipotética, de algo que hubiera podido pasar. Aunque la frase tiene más de una dificultad, lo que me interesa en este hilo es discutir posibilidades de traducción del inicio, ese "Toujours est-il qu'en ce point".


----------

